# Dealer Leak Check Machine???



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The dealer has a service called a pressure check to test for leaks. How does it work does anyone know? I assume its some sort of positive pressure device that connects to the camper and some guy crawls around the roof looking for leaks? And seals them if he finds them. Do they work??? Is it worth the $$$$???


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

That's basically it. They remove one of the 14" roof vents and hook up this device that's about the size of a dormitory refrigerator. The machine creates positive pressure (blows air out) until a certain PSI is reached. At that point they squirt a liquid solution around any area that was cut out -- windows, doors, vents, etc -- and check for bubbles. Where there's bubbles there is a leak.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can do the same thing with your Shop Vac.

Close all vents and windows.

Cut out a card board cutout to match one of your smaller windows and cut a round hole in it to match the hose for the shop vac.

Place the shop vac in the trailer and turn it on. It will suck in outside air and dump it into the trailer.

Now wash the trailer with real soapy water. If you see bubbles grow you have a leak. If water gets sucked into to the shop vac no big deal.

Saves lots of money, the trailer gets clean and you make sure there are no leaks


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You can do the same thing with your Shop Vac.
> 
> Close all vents and windows.
> 
> ...


Andy
I did not think about putting the vac inside I did it the in reverse the vac outside and the hose on the outlet side. I think I like your way better


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Pure genius Andy. Pure genius.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You can do the same thing with your Shop Vac.
> 
> Close all vents and windows.
> 
> ...


Memories of a few guys walking away from their Quickie Flush during a cleaning cycle seem to jump into my mind after reading this...


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

JimWilson said:


> That's basically it. They remove one of the 14" roof vents and hook up this device that's about the size of a dormitory refrigerator. The machine creates positive pressure (blows air out) until a certain PSI is reached. At that point they squirt a liquid solution around any area that was cut out -- windows, doors, vents, etc -- and check for bubbles. Where there's bubbles there is a leak.


That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Pure genius Andy. Pure genius.


Who was that masked man









What will he come up with next


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Once again Andy... You are Da Man!









What a great tip!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

